# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Bilkul Is Waqt Apka Dil Kya Chahta Hai? II

## Miss_Sweet

*Oookiezz ppl :bg: 

Neya banana parha dosra to bohat door tak pohanch gaya tha 

And u ppl knw wat to say here!

Sirf yeh batana hai ke bilkul IS waqt apka dil kya chahing?? :bg: 

*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai chae pine ko ...ab bhook bhi lag rahi hai :s

----------


## Endurer

koi movie dekhne ko dil ker raha hai.. ya fone per batien kerne ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

feel like going to sleep...have a cold:s  but neend nahi aa rahi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Mera dil sone ko karing...ab main jaing...to sleeping  :Stick Out Tongue: 

goooood nait ppl ...SHABBA khair :giveflower;

----------


## Fairy

Good Night Naila  :Smile: 

Meiko apni morning tea chahiye abhi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

I wanna run away and never come back. 

Wouldn't it be nice if you were a caterpillar? You're ugly and weird looking, but when you're ready, you will become beautiful and fly away from your past.

----------


## RAHEN

yes..but when its caterpillar, hopelessly it doesnot know that it will become a butterfly....and even if it knows that hopefully...they never come to know that they are v.beautiful...it happens with human also..one self doesnot know how important and beautiful she is.. :Smile: 

willing to know the voice of silence

----------


## friendlygal786

Dil chahta hai to talk to my friend...who is sleeping and Im here awake like a fool, cant fall asleep!

----------


## villies

dil karraha hey ke Sajjad Ali ke kisi concert me jao :$

----------


## Atlantic

dil chahta hai to chat  a lot today with my friend...

----------


## friendlygal786

Hi sis :Smile:  ......

----------


## Atlantic

hi...how r u?

----------


## syeda

kuch bhi karne ko dil nahi kar raha..

----------


## villies

Chand pe jane ko dil chahraha hey :$

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Chand pe jane ko dil chahraha hey :$


Mera dil ker rehay hai apni bajo sa bat kerna k.Per wo mera sa nalaj hain :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai rone ko  :Frown:  my mood is so damn off today :s

----------


## Pehli Barish

Akhir howa kia hai.agr app aisa hi kehti rehin tu mein waqi ro paron ge ab :Frown: (

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aap ro parein ghi? mere lie? mere lie koi nai rota..aur na kabhi roya hai  :Frown:

----------


## Pehli Barish

> aap ro parein ghi? mere lie? mere lie koi nai rota..aur na kabhi roya hai


Hmm tu phir tu hum theek milay na :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball: Kyon k mein bhi hamesha un k liya roti hon jo kabhi mera ho hi nahi saktay :Frown:  Is lia i can cry 4 my sweet sis:kissing:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww..dats so sweet  :Smile:

----------


## rim_jhim

pc shut down  karna chah rahi hon abhi :Smile:

----------


## villies

Behari kabab khane ko

----------


## Atlantic

why so down..cheer up miss sweet....:kissing: 

today is a new day and tomorrow will be another.....look around and spy somthing new:thumbs: ...look at yourself in the mirror..and give a huge smile...your family loves you...they need you and so do your friends...be happy sis ! :huglove:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thankuuu :hug2;  :Smile:

----------


## AaDi

feel like goin at da top of dis world .. from where i can see everythin .. n around me juz peace n quiet .. noffin more

----------


## Atlantic

I really really want to talk to my friend right now....

----------


## Pehli Barish

> awww..dats so sweet


Hain but that ur nick here:hug2; :hug2; :hug2;  SWEET siso:huglove: 


Mera dil is waqt apni siso sa bat kerna ko chah reha hai:cryss: per wo kerna hi nahi chahtin:cryss:

----------


## spotlesssoul

What is meant by this heart kindda thing??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Hain but that ur nick here:hug2; :hug2; :hug2;  SWEET siso:huglove: 
> 
> 
> Mera dil is waqt apni siso sa bat kerna ko chah reha hai:cryss: per wo kerna hi nahi chahtin:cryss:


Kio nai karna chahti?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> What is meant by this heart kindda thing??


what heart? :s

----------


## spotlesssoul

I guess "Dil" is translated as "heart"..Do correct me if i am wrong..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i knw !!...leiken aapne kya poocha tha?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u asked : "What is meant by this heart kindda thing??"

iski samajh nai ai :s

----------


## villies

getting sleepy sone ka dil chahraha hey

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dillllll.....bhi kitna pagal hai yeh pyaaar to net se karta hai :bg:

----------


## villies

hehehehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZaRa

mera dil karing bhaaaag jao idher se :P

----------


## AaDi

full time .. masti mood (6) .. watch out i'm going for da kill  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Embarrassment:  pathe mein bandh kar rakhna chahie aapko fir  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AaDi

> pathe mein bandh kar rakhna chahie aapko fir


oh hooo .. aaj toh aap bhi firing ke mood main hain 8-) .. main kuch nahi kehta .. os din ki tarhan phir se fuse urh gaya toh awaein voltage hi-fi ho jaye gi aap ki  :Stick Out Tongue: lay_ball:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz  :Stick Out Tongue:  mera mood aisa hi hota hai...uper neeche  :Big Grin:

----------


## AaDi

oh u mean opper he ooppper ..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

bhai jaan se baat karne ko... pata nahin kahan choop jate hein aaj kal. :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aadi @ nai   :Big Grin: uper NEECHE  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AaDi

@hina .. i thought u knew  :Wink:   :Wink: 

@naila .. neeche kab hota hai .. jab dhanda dhanda pani ser pe dala jata hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil es waqt sone ka ho raha hai  :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

:s battery?

aap soo jahein na  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> @hina .. i thought u knew  
> 
> @naila .. neeche kab hota hai .. jab dhanda dhanda pani ser pe dala jata hai 
> 
> mera dil es waqt sone ka ho raha hai


dhanda nai thaaaaanda  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

Dil chahta hai ...masti karon...jo me kar rahi hoon. :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

> u asked : "What is meant by this heart kindda thing??"
> 
> iski samajh nai ai :s


Kuch nahin choriye  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok ji chor dia :bg:

mera dil karing shopping pe jane ko...itni sale lagi howi hai :bg:

----------


## Fairy

Wow! Tou karlo na Naila..kaash mein bhi hoti wahan  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aur mera jo dil karaha hai woh mein kar hi rahi hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:  Masha-Allah.  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Leiken mere pas itne kaaaapre hain ke ab mujhe samajh nai ati kahan rakhoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...mere paas bhi kaafi hein filhaal tou :s

Ok kabhi aur chaleingey Naila :bg:

n mera dil CHAI peeney ko karaha hai.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok  :Big Grin: 

mera bhiiiiii  :Frown:  main ghar jake pio ghi :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

dil krta hy chat kerne ko.........

----------


## Pehli Barish

> Kio nai karna chahti?


Unko kuch misunderstandings ho gaye hain.Mein na boht koshish ki k clear ker don per wo mera yaqeen hi nahi kertin:cryss:

----------


## villies

kisi aisi jaga jane ko jaha bilkul khamoshi ho

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Unko kuch misunderstandings ho gaye hain.Mein na boht koshish ki k clear ker don per wo mera yaqeen hi nahi kertin:cryss:


awww....i hope jaldi misunderstanding door ho jae :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ko maarne ko :x

----------


## spotlesssoul

Mujhe mar lijeye sweetie pie  :Smile: 

Mera dil buhat ziyada ajeeb ho raha hay..Har cheez se jesay uktahat ho rahee hay..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

r u mad? aapko kaise maar sakti hoon :hug2;

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...buhat thakk gayi hoon aur sirf sounna chahti hoon ab.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

rone ko :'(

----------


## villies

zinger khane ka dil chahraha hey :$

----------


## spotlesssoul

> r u mad? aapko kaise maar sakti hoon :hug2;


 :Smile: 

Acha haina hum dono ka bhalla ho jaye ga  :Wink: 




> rone ko :'(


Mera bhi  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

m missing Omar bro.kisi ko maloom hea ke woh kahan hain??

----------


## Pehli Barish

Mera dil ker reha hai k thora sa ro lon per mein apna app ko aisa kerna sa rok rehi ho  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

kabhi kabhar ro lena chahiye,dil halka hoota hea.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jiii bilkul :bg: pehli baar koi aqal ki baat ki hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil kar raha hai ghar jaane ko and sooooooooone ko

----------


## Moona

mera dil rone ko kar raha haaiii... :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ohho...kya rone ka mausam aya howa hai...sab rone ko hi pare howe hain

----------


## villies

buhat sara khana khane ko dil karraha hey 
feeling hungry:s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to kha kio nahi lete  :Big Grin:

----------


## unexpected

*I Wanna Get Well Soon :s*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya howa hai aapko? 

i want to talk to sumone

----------


## AaDi

es waqt full tun hon :s .. dil kar raha hai .. bas tun he rahon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Ninoo aarahi hai...souney ko hi dil karaha hai.

----------


## friendlygal786

kuch khaana hai...im so hungry

----------


## Hina87

I want some advil to calm this headache.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to talk to sumone :@ but he dnt want :s

----------


## manni9

> i want to talk to sumone :@ but he dnt want :s


awwww welcome in the club  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

i wanto sing a song  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> awwww welcome in the club


kaunsa club??

----------


## manni9

i want to talk to sumone  but he/she dnt want Club.
Fees bhardi??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ahssas

i want to spend my whole day with john..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> i want to talk to sumone  but he/she dnt want Club.
> Fees bhardi??


Fees ki zarorat nahi..main free mein is club mein aoghi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

challo 1 shart per,ke mazeed bande bulke bundiaan pakard ker lao jo hamare club main fees jama kerwa ker aain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio bandioon ki kami hai ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  yaa apko rishta dhoodna hai un mein se :rolling;

----------


## manni9

hae Allah bus bhi kero loog kya soochain ge  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio??? itne fazool ansu hain kya :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil kar raha hai ghoooomne ko :Stick Out Tongue:  lolz...no i wanna sleeep

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> Good going guys 
> 
> Aur mera dil is waqt bus yehi karaha hai k kese bhi mera headache uttar jaye! :@




thanks fairy sis  :Smile: 
i feel like helping out a friend who needs help pretty drastically but unfortunately i aint got no cash to help him with :s

----------


## khawab

mera dil karraha hai kuch chatpatta khaon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

meradil kar raha hai kuch karwa khane ko :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

karwa?? kyu...:biggrin:

----------


## Hina87

Dil chahra hai ke kabhi ek din araam se guzar jahe jahan mujhe gussa nahin aahe, jahan mujhe rona nahin aahe, aur jahan mein sakoon mein rahoon.

----------


## khawab

mera dil karraha hai k main 1 ghante k liye sahi pak mein urh k chali jaon .. thori der k liye hi sahi main apne mamoon n lil cznz ko dekh to loon ..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil chah raha hai ke barish honi khatam ho jaeee

----------


## khawab

uff mera to aik hi baat ko leke dil chah raha hota hai .. 6 baj jayein jaldi se .. lolzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pata tha mujhe :Big Grin:  yehi kehna hai tumne :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil chae pine ko aur araaam se let jane ko

----------


## khawab

mera dil karraha hai kisi k baal nochne ka :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  i knw who it is :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil kar raha hai kuch namkeeen khaneko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to sleeep...

----------


## khawab

mera dil karraha hai kisi se bhi na baat karun  :Frown:

----------


## Sonhal

mera dil bohat udas hai kesi say bat karnay ko nahi kar raha getting bored kesi pay ghusa uthrnay ko bas dil chah raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya howa fizo?

mera dil kar raha hai kisi ka sar phorne ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

i want to just relax

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to open my eyes :Stick Out Tongue:  but band ho rahin hain

----------


## friendlygal786

want to sleep...lekin neend nahi aati, just tired

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hmm mera dil chah raha hai ke kissi ka gala dabba doon.. rather.. execute karoon :@

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...Allah kheir kare :Big Grin: 

i want to eat kheeer

----------


## khawab

mera dil karraha hai kisi se dher saari baatein karne ko fone pe par calling card nahin hai :'(

----------


## friendlygal786

want to talk to somone

----------


## RAHEN

want someone to give me lectures...and i listen to them...

----------


## Muzna

well iss waqt mera kuch chocolate say banna howa khanaay ko chah raha hai  :Smile:

----------


## villies

mera dil karin lassi peene ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lassi? itni thand mein :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil kar raha hai kuch gaaram pine ko

----------


## friendlygal786

want to eat somthing

----------


## Tmac

I want to play cricket at the moment. Really badly. But can't since it's 9:21 pm :frusty1;.

----------


## RAHEN

want to learn more something new ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to sleeeeeeeeeep

----------


## villies

> lassi? itni thand mein
> 
> mera dil kar raha hai kuch gaaram pine ko


thand :rolling;
kio mazaq karrahi ho... thandi hawa kelye taras gayee hian hum to  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

kuch thanda thanda khanay ya peenay ko jee chah raha hai badly  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> thand :rolling;
> kio mazaq karrahi ho... thandi hawa kelye taras gayee hian hum to


par idher to thand hai :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai kuch meetha khane ko

----------


## khawab

mera dil karraha hai pizza khane ko

----------


## friendlygal786

i want to go shopping

----------


## khawab

kuch nahin dil karraha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai apna sarr phorne ko :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

aur mujhe electronic outlets mein jane ko...

----------


## khawab

> mera dil kar raha hai apna sarr phorne ko


hahahha :rolling;
kyunn ??  :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil karraha hai kuch chatpatta khane ko

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sar dard kar raha tha na islie :Stick Out Tongue:  dil kar raha kinch kar deewar me maroon :Big Grin:  

mera dil kar raha hai chae pine koooo

----------


## khawab

awww .. na karna aisa .. deewar toot jayegi  :Stick Out Tongue:  

mera dil karraha hai koi acha sa song sunun

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hawww...deewar tot jae gi :Embarrassment:  aur mera sar ? :Frown:  uski koi parwa  nai.. :Frown:  how sad :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzna

mera dil kar raha hai kissi achi si jagah pay janay ko aur wahan akailay baith k nature ko observe karnay ko  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

dil chata hai to watch a movie..but I hav to go to work soon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to sleep again...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

dil chahta hai to danceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Big Grin: 
i nailed a job  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

Thats great news..Congrats!! Im very happy for u :hug2;

----------


## Sonhal

mera dil kuch karnay ko nahi chah raha just geetin boved

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i just wana cry...

----------


## Sonhal

i wana cry as well

----------


## khawab

i just wana kill someone  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

to eat fries

----------


## RAHEN

want to go to mountains side...but not possible...

----------


## khawab

i wana eat thandi thandi ice-cream coz it's so red hot at here :s

----------


## Hina87

Mera tho sone ka dil chara hai. I slept sometime after 1 AM and woke up at 9 AM...that's not enough sleep for me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

want to go home

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pata nai...i want to...

----------


## khawab

i wana go and sit on top of the hill n just wana cry

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wat happened???i want to sleep now

----------


## friendlygal786

want to go out

----------


## Muzna

i just want to go back to my home and sleep

----------


## _jadoogar_

mm..wanna listen to a soft #..thinking which one should i pick..

----------


## sagar2008

i just want to a good friend.

----------


## Moona

i wanna hav waterrr fyteeeee...eZz soo hotttttttt... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i wanna ice creaaaam

----------


## friendlygal786

get some rest

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> Thats great news..Congrats!! Im very happy for u :hug2;



hmm thnx yasra sis :givefl;


feeling.. kinda lost i guess..

----------


## friendlygal786

ur always welcome bhai  :Smile:  and wats wrong...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

kuch nahin sis  :Smile: 
bas wohi usual mood swing  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

i understand too well  :Smile:  koi baat nai, apne app ko bz rakhiye

----------


## Quiet Whisper

wohi try karing.. i lose it at dull times like this though..

----------


## friendlygal786

awwww...I kno, it sux to be myself somtimes :frusty1;

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hehe yea.. tell me about it..  :Smile: 
when u try to sleep.. u cant fall asleep.. no matter how tired u are..

----------


## Quiet Whisper

chalo am off.. talk to u tomorrow  :Smile: 
take gud care.. n khush raho  :Smile:  :givefl;

----------


## friendlygal786

sure, u also take good care of urself  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

mera dil pc ko torne ko karraha hai baaki sab khair hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to meet someone

----------


## friendlygal786

want to go out

----------


## khawab

i just wana be alone

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wat happened fizo? :Frown:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

Feel like jumping into a pool of coooooool water.. or maybe sit in the deep freezer..

----------


## RAHEN

dil chahta hai to talk to ma frnds...

----------


## khawab

> wat happened fizo?



kuch nahin sweeto bas aise hi dil karraha tha os waqt to kaha.

aaj mera dil karraha hai Pakistan jaane ko n apnay chote mamu se milne ko dil karraha hai  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai paani mein bethne ko :Stick Out Tongue:  itni garmi hai aaj idher bhiiiiii

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lolz sweet.. try the freezer.. its cooler  :Big Grin: 
that's what i did  :Big Grin: 
stood in front of the deep freezer for 15 minutes with the lid open  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

> mera dil kar raha hai paani mein bethne ko itni garmi hai aaj idher bhiiiiii


yea idhar bhi hai but where i live is north yorkshire so it's a bit kOoL here today so m chilling par kal to ufff itni garmi thi k aise feel horaha tha jaise k i m sitting on the sun :s
aur waise bhi yahan ki garmi chubti hai :s

----------


## sagar2008

:smartass:

----------


## RAHEN

> lolz sweet.. try the freezer.. its cooler 
> that's what i did 
> stood in front of the deep freezer for 15 minutes with the lid open


hehehe...thats nice tip...but chilled water with a bit of lemon is great too...lemonades/water melon work great in this month...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> hehehe...thats nice tip...but chilled water with a bit of lemon is great too...lemonades/water melon work great in this month...



dont remind me of water melons.. i love em  :Smile:

----------


## villies

out of city jane ka dil chahraha hey  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

mera to misscall game khelne ko aur dil karraha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to khelo  :Stick Out Tongue:  

mera dil kar raha kisi se ahem ahem...batein karne ko :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

tumse misscall khelne ko nahin keh rahi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

os se !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i knw...pagal samjha hai kya :Big Grin:

----------


## akki449

_isme samajhne wali kaun si baat hai_

----------


## akki449

ab to sone ko dil kar raha hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

akki aap bich mein haddi na hi bano to acha hai... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

mera dil karraha hai VJ waqar k living on the edge prog. mein main bhi aik dare karun .. :evil2:

----------


## hunteralone

Dil chahta hai abhi net band na ho bas

----------


## Wolf

*well gals and boys i have no idea what you r talking in here..sorry.*

----------


## khawab

mera dil chah raha hai k kuch chatpatta khaon

----------


## hunteralone

Dil kar raha hai kal kab aaye aur office jaun

----------


## villies

long driv per jane ka mood horaha hey

----------


## friendlygal786

dil kar raha hai ke jaldi subah ho jaye

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

my dil wantsss some niceeeeeeeeee fresh deliciouss vanilla cake ry nowwwww... yum yum yum

----------


## sagar2008

Is baqt mera dil miss sweet ko frnd banana chahta hai.

----------


## criminallz

i want to have some donuts right now and have a nice cup of cold coffee

----------


## villies

kisi se larna ka dil charaha hey kash koi miljaye

----------


## friendlygal786

larne ka? 

i feel like sleeping

----------


## khawab

mera dil karraha hai kisi aisi jagah jaane ko jahan koi mazhab na ho koi larayi na ho koi pagal log na hon. sakoon waali jagah ho

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai chae pine ko...its cold here today

----------


## villies

dil chahraha hey kuch meeth khane ka :s

----------


## friendlygal786

mera dil chahta hai to meet him

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to...cry:s

----------


## Quiet Whisper

kahin khamosh aur veeran jagah pe walk karne ka.. jahan sirf andhera ho.. aur sirf khamoshi ho.. sirf main hoon..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai chae pinee ko

----------


## Quiet Whisper

kitni chaye piyengi aap sweet ji?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

to cry and run away from here

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hey yasra kia hua? what's wrong?

----------


## friendlygal786

everything is wrong...woh wapas chala gaya hai phir...mujhe chor kar, and i cant liv without him

----------


## Quiet Whisper

:Smile: 
chanda u need to be stronger..
its just a matter of a little time.. phir u both will be together for good na.. inshaAllah  :Smile:

----------


## volvo

mera dil soonay ko cah raha hai...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to die...

----------


## friendlygal786

I want to meet my friend

----------


## RAHEN

Dil chahta hai...
do some creative work with hands...

----------


## sikandar107

Main abhi eik song humm ker raha hun aur mera dil chah raha hai ke main usse Love of your Song thread per post karoon?  Aur sham ko uss song ko apne guitar pe bajaoon.   :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to meet someone special

----------


## villies

wanna go for long driv

----------


## fari123

wanna eat ice-cream

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wanna go for shopping tomorrow :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

wanna drink pepsi

----------


## friendlygal786

dil karta hai kaam, skool, family, friends, sab kuch chor kar kahi door jao

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kiio? ...

mera dil kar raha hai ...kisi se baat karne ko :Frown:

----------


## Hina87

Neend aari hai... I wanna pass out.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

iwanna sleeeep

----------


## friendlygal786

I want to talk to him badly...so we can end our stupid fite

----------


## RAHEN

Dil chahta hai... to join party...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

feel like

jumping up n down and hanging from the fan and making weird noises and yelling yahooooooo and singing at the top of my lungs and dancing arounddddddddddd wooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol^kheir to hai? :Stick Out Tongue: 

i want tea :Big Grin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> lol^kheir to hai?


lol dont ask  :Stick Out Tongue: 
khair hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 
some friends are happy
and another friend found out how much i care bout her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh acha acha :Big Grin:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> oh acha acha


ji ji.. funny thing is.. i think she likes me :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

is dat funny?? do u like her?

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> is dat funny?? do u like her?



i'm pming u.. need some advice :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok u r welcum to PM me :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

loooooooooooooooooolz y...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

what???+ what r u laughing aT:s

----------


## villies

garmi buhat hey swiming karne ka dil chahraha hey  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

> what???+ what r u laughing aT:s


I was lafing @ kashif

----------


## loves intellegence

i want that my frend get online now i want to talk...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> I was lafing @ kashif


kyun kyun  :Embarrassment: 
i feel fineeeee and dil chah raha hai ke kissi ko tang karoon :lildevil;

----------


## volvo

hmm..thek hai mujhe tang ker lo... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> hmm..thek hai mujhe tang ker lo...


ahannn  :Stick Out Tongue: 
theek hai tayyar hojao  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

well i want to play

----------


## Miss_Sweet

play waaat? :Stick Out Tongue: 

i want to daaaance :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

play sony...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sony??? wats dat

i want to sleeep

----------


## *Fatima*

lolzzzzzzz u don no sony ok psp

thats i want to ply

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oooh ok psp :Big Grin:  ya ya i knw :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

thats i  play every day

----------


## villies

I wanna go CanalView

----------


## friendlygal786

I want to go to sleep

----------


## sikandar107

Mujhe Mutton Biryani with Tandoori Murg khane ka dil chah raha hai.  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil karing to sleeep

----------


## villies

wanna go for long drive

----------


## RAHEN

wanna go to some new locations...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wanna sleeeep :Frown:  i m sickkkk

----------


## volvo

get well soon..naila...




i want to eat something...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

to dance  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

wid whom?

wanna sleep

----------


## Quiet Whisper

with anyone  :Big Grin:  as long as its rocking :rj:

----------


## villies

heheh Okiezz ...anywazz wats your gud name and where are you from ?

----------


## friendlygal786

I feel like screaming at someone

----------


## RAHEN

aww...stand infront of mirror...and help ur self...

dil chahta hai...mountaineous area mein jaoon...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> heheh Okiezz ...anywazz wats your gud name and where are you from ?


well my name is Kashif and i'm from karachi..  :Smile: 


and @OT.. abhi mera dil chah raha hai to go for a swim..

----------


## volvo

mera dil cah raha hai sea per jaon...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haye haye...kya dil kar rahe hain aap logo ke :Stick Out Tongue: 

mera dil kar raha hai kuch khaane ko :Big Grin:  im hungrrryyy

----------


## Quiet Whisper

i feel like going back to work  :Big Grin: 
i was having fun today  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dats good :Smile: 

mera dil kar raha hai rest karne ko...

----------


## friendlygal786

i want to talk to my bro

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to talk to him

----------


## volvo

mera dil cah raha hai kuch khaloon...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here...im so hungry

----------


## volvo

hmm..abhi abhi khana kha ker aaya hon abb kuch peenay ko dil cah raha hai...


MARINDAAAAAAAA...

----------


## friendlygal786

kahi bahir ghoomne ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

n i want to take rest...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to sleep

----------


## friendlygal786

want to go out

----------


## Shikari

kuch khass nahi bas koi shikaarmil jaye llolzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

abhi tak shikaar nai mila :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shikari

nahi ..bara sust hon ..shikaar khud ajaye bas esi ka muntazir hon..:P

----------


## RAHEN

doing something constructive...

----------


## Shikari

sonai ka dil chahraha hai..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jao so jao :Smile:  ache bachon ki tarha :Stick Out Tongue: 

i wanna go for shopping :Big Grin:  n i will soon :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

i just wanna hangout wid frnds..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to kill someone:x:x:x

----------


## Shikari

i want to sit lonely...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

feel like going to some concert with my friends..

----------


## volvo

mera soonay ka dil cah raha hain...

----------


## Shikari

mera bahar janai ka dil chah raha hai..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai London Parade dekhne ko :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

chalo chalte hain..illegally ..:P..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to cry...

----------


## Shikari

i want to dry ur tears..:P..

----------


## *Fatima*

Nothing ,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> i want to dry ur tears..:P..


awww :Big Grin:  so sweet:hug2;

----------


## Shikari

thts will be my pleasure.. :Smile: ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

heheeh..thanks :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

feeling sleepy...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

feeling the same :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shikari

abhi masti karnai ka dil kar raha hai.. :Big Grin: ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera bhi :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

Nothing ,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Shikari

fatima..tum kuch ho bhi ya bas biology ki lab ki skeleton ho lolllz...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to talk to someone...

----------


## Shikari

acha ..main tumhari help karna chahraha hon..

----------


## volvo

mera dil cah raha hai Al-Baik khanay ka... :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

dil chahta hai...to go for picnic...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

i wanna go out and have fun with my friends..

----------


## Hina87

Wapas sone ko.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I want to eat  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> fatima..tum kuch ho bhi ya bas biology ki lab ki skeleton ho lolllz...



Nothing again and again and again bass

----------


## Shikari

hahahah acha...nothing..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil karing to sing :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

mera dil kisi sai baat karnai ko chahraha  hai.

----------


## *Fatima*

im replying in DT and HP

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai...kisi ko tang karne ka :Stick Out Tongue:  guess whho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shikari

lolz..ummmm...mere guesses ghalat hote hain main nahi kar raha guess  :Stick Out Tongue: ,...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

karo to sahi:bg:

----------


## friendlygal786

dil chahta hai to forget all my worries

----------


## Shikari

> karo to sahi:bg:



aray mujhe pata hai kis ko kaha hai :P..kisi shikari naam k member ko kaha haina:P..lolzz

abhi bahar ghoomne ka dil chahraha hai..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan...sahi guess kia :Stick Out Tongue: 

i want to sleeep again :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

dil chahta hai...khamosh rahon aur bus kuch likhti jaon..

----------


## Quiet Whisper

i feel like changing my display pic.. mujhe apna avatar change karna haiiiiiiii

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to karlo na...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

magar kia rakhoon change kar ke?  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch bhi...jo aapki personality ko reflect kare :Wink:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

lol phir to it'd either be a blank canvas or this flag  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shikari

dil chahraha hai k kisi k khyaaloun main taang araaoun:P..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...khayalo me tang kaise arai ja sakti hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

nothing...

----------


## Shikari

khyaaloun main taang arana bht asaan ..kabhi meri tarah je kar to dekhoo:P...

fatima ko line maarnai ka dil chahraha hai :P..lolzzzzzzzz

----------


## *Fatima*

> khyaaloun main taang arana bht asaan ..kabhi meri tarah je kar to dekhoo:P...
> 
> fatima ko line maarnai ka dil chahraha hai :P..lolzzzzzzzz



huh don even try it will be good for u

----------


## Shikari

ok..thanks 4 alerting me  i'll nt try i'll just do it buaahahahha:P..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to eat

----------


## *Fatima*

Nothing ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## friendlygal786

feel like dressing up

----------


## Shikari

mera dil chahraha hai k sarai gillai shikwe dour hojayen..

----------


## RAHEN

Dil chahta ...kisi park mein jaon...

----------


## Shikari

sonai ka dil chahraha hai ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha hai...kuch khaane ko..im hungry

----------


## Quiet Whisper

dil chah raha hai.. ke kahin duur chala jaon.. for some time.. away from everything and everyone that knows me..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya howa ???are u ok?

----------


## Quiet Whisper

yups i'm fine sweet.. bas feel like going to some new faaaar away place for some time..
sort of a vacation..  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm...ok :Smile:  then go :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

mujhe kuch khana ka dil chahraha hai..

----------


## *Fatima*

nothing...

----------


## volvo

kaheen ghoomnay ka dil cah raha hai..abhi raat kay teen bajay... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

dil chahta hai...khamoshi mein bethon..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dil kar raha hai kuch khaane ko...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

dil chah raha hai ke main kahin duur chala jaon.. to some place with some snow.. and mountains.. like the alps.. for a vacation..

----------


## glimmering_candle

dil chah raha hai k main sari raat dt use karti rahoon
par ammi ajkal gussay main hain :Wink:

----------


## Shikari

lolz..to phir ammi ko bhi aik new account bana k do woh bhi use kia karengi llollz


mera kuch khano ko dil chahraha hai..

----------


## friendlygal786

> dil chah raha hai ke main kahin duur chala jaon.. to some place with some snow.. and mountains.. like the alps.. for a vacation..


hehe, can I come wit u:biggrin: I need to b away from here!!

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> hehe, can I come wit u:biggrin: I need to b away from here!!


ofcourse chanda  :Smile: 
let's gooooo  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

Yayyy! Thanx 4 letting me tag along:biggrin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera dil kar raha haii kisi ka koon pine ko:x

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> Yayyy! Thanx 4 letting me tag along:biggrin:



you're always welcomee :hug2;

----------


## *Fatima*

Nothing...

----------


## Hina87

Pakistan jaane ko. I miss my mamoos and my cousins and khalu. Then, I want to hitch a ride over to BJ's house.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

acha ...jao hina maine i ejazat de di hai..ab tum jasakti ho..

----------


## Osama_Gill

Dill karr raha hai k kisssi ka sirrrrrrrr (head) phaar doon 

q k my msn is not working man!!!

----------


## Shikari

yaar sar phaarna hai to tikoo ka pharoo..try Online messaging with web and mobile e-messenger ..msn chal jayega..


web based msn messenger - Google Search

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wanna sleeeep...

----------


## Shikari

wanna hang out wid my frnds..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wanna say sorry to someone :Frown:

----------


## Shikari

dil koi khass nahi chahraha mood hi nahi banraha..

----------


## friendlygal786

want 2 talk to someone

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wanna eat fish :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

Wana ic-cream

----------


## Shikari

wanna eat sumthing..

----------


## friendlygal786

want to cry my eyes out...then cry som more

----------


## Shikari

sab sad kion hain :s..

----------


## RAHEN

Dil chahta hai...so jaon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here..wanna sleeep...and dream

----------


## Shikari

khelne ka dil chahraha hai..

----------


## friendlygal786

want to sleep

----------


## *Fatima*

nothing...

----------


## Shikari

kuch nahi..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch khana hai kuch pina hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shikari

kisi ko phourna hai..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...kisko :Embarrassment: 

i want to eat

----------


## crazy_guy

soonay ka dil kar raha hai ...

----------


## Shikari

bahar janai ka dil kar raha hai..

----------


## villies

wanna go for looonggggggg driv

----------


## *Fatima*

kuch nahi..

----------


## Shikari

aiwien kuch khass karnai ka dil nahi kar raha.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to cry:s

----------


## *Fatima*

ME tooo ...

----------


## friendlygal786

I want to read somthing

----------


## Shikari

i want to be fresh..

----------


## friendlygal786

to sleep..m tired

----------


## Shikari

to hang out wid frnds..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wanna  kiss someone :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## friendlygal786

want to go 4 shopping

----------


## villies

> want to go 4 shopping


I am ready  :Big Grin: ,, kaha chalne ka mood hey

----------


## friendlygal786

mall main  :Big Grin:  bohut shopping karni hai mujhe...kapre, shoes, som makeup...sab buy karna hai aaj  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Okiezzz here we go  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

oye kahan ja rahai ho ..tum log illegal ho dono lol.. :Big Grin: 

mujhe kuch waqt chahiye..

----------


## syeda

jo mera dil karne ko kar raha ha wo zara private ha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Shikari

lol to ham bhi private log hain bata do :P..

mera dil bahar janai ko kar raha hai aur main janai wala hon..

----------


## *Fatima*

i wana eat

----------


## Shikari

ok go and eat..

----------


## villies

> oye kahan ja rahai ho ..tum log illegal ho dono lol..
> 
> mujhe kuch waqt chahiye..


 
O chad yar.. jan de  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

chal yaar koi baat nahi kal aapne hi  mujhe bhi ejazat deni hogi janai k liye:P..lolzz


band bananai ka dil chahraha hai.

----------


## Shikari

chal yaar koi baat nahi kal aapne hi  mujhe bhi ejazat deni hogi janai k liye:P..lolzz


band bananai ka dil chahraha hai.

----------


## Quiet Whisper

feel like going to some far off place..

----------


## *Fatima*

nothing...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to drink teaaa

----------


## friendlygal786

me to, I want tea now 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine to pi li :Stick Out Tongue:  now i want to sleeeeep

----------


## friendlygal786

maine bhi pi li  :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

main bheriyai bech k sonai chahraha hon lolzz:P..

----------


## RAHEN

ghoomne ka.. :Frown: ..not possible today.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to see nabiha :Big Grin:  itni der hogai hai usko dekhe howe

----------


## imported_admin

Therad locked. You can use our new service http://www.desitwist.com/vbnow.php

----------

